# New sig... again



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2010)

Huh, another try. Been a long time since I've tried again.







Comment's? Suggestions? Possible insults?

Update:






Here's a new one I made.


----------



## Ner0 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lets being with:
The borders are too thick,
Its monochromatic,
no blending,
bad text,
awful background.

I am no way discrediting your ability but, from what I know personally (though I am no expert), these are the things I have spied that are wrong with this piece.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww..... and I thought that the monochromatic colors were a good effect. Oh well, I'll try again.

Also, not an expert? I beg to differ.

http://gbatemp.net/t230907-ner0-s-graphics


----------



## Ner0 (Jun 3, 2010)

Monochromatic is hard to get to look right, what you need is color and flow.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2010)

A new one I just finished. So what about this one?


----------

